# Gerunds.



## Bilbo Baggins

I have a question. I know that in Spanish we don´t form gerunds out of non-action verbs like "saber" for example. I also know that in Spanish we can use gerunds to describe how something was done. For example: "Salí corriendo." "I left running." What if I wanted to say: "I left knowing the truth." "Salí sabiendo la verdad." Can someone explain the exception to the rule here please? Replies in English. Thanks!


----------



## lazarus1907

Bilbo Baggins said:


> I have a question. I know that in Spanish we don´t form gerunds out of non-action verbs like "saber" for example.


This is my fault, for being so careless when stating rules: You cannot use a gerund with non-action verb, when it is providing information about a noun:
_Un niño sabiendo lo que hacer _​ However, you can use these verbs when it refers to the verb:
_Sabiendo lo que sabes, no deberías hablar más de la cuenta._​


----------



## mhp

In other words, gerunds cannot function as adjectives, but they can be used as adverbs. 

Lo dijo sabiendo que era mentira.

There is another constriction, called absolute construction (section 5), where gerunds are used to imply simultaneity of two actions.

Paseando por la playa, me relajo un montón.

Non-action verbs (_los verbos estantivos_) cannot be used in gerund form with ESTAR

Estoy sabiendo hablar español.


----------



## Forero

mhp said:


> There is another constriction, called absolute construction (section 5), where gerunds are used to imply simultaneity of two actions.
> ...



El ejemplo de la sección número 5:

Antonio vio/pintó a la muchacha cantando una canción.

¿Quiere decir que Antonio cantaba, o la muchacha?

1. Antonio vio/pintó a la muchacha al cantar (él) una canción.
2. Antonio vio/pintó a la muchacha que cantaba una canción.
3. Antonio vio/pintó a la muchacha, la cual estaba cantando una canción.


----------



## mhp

Mr. Baggins wants it in English 

"Cantando una canción" cannot function as an adjective *describing *the girl--that describes the girl (In English it can function that way). The only possible interpretation for me is that "cantar" can be associated with the subject of the sentence, Antonio. Antonio was singing when he saw/painted the girl. If the intention of the author was to say that the girl was singing, then the sentence is incorrectly constructed.


----------



## Forero

mhp said:


> Mr. Baggins wants it in English
> 
> "Cantando una canción" cannot function as an adjective *describing *the girl--that describes the girl (In English it can function that way). The only possible interpretation for me is that "cantar" can be associated with the subject of the sentence, Antonio. Antonio was singing when he saw/painted the girl. If the intention of the author was to say that the girl was singing, then the sentence is incorrectly constructed.



I would have said the same thing before I read the source you provided a link to (end of section V):

"Algo parecido ocurre con los gerundios cuando funcionan como *complementos predicativos*. Los verbos de percepción o representación, por ejemplo, admiten gerundios derivados tanto de verbos procesivos como eventivos (*Antonio vio/pintó a la muchacha cantando una canción*), pero no los que provienen de verbos estativos (*_Antonio vio/pintó a la muchacha teniendo un lunar en la mejilla_)."

The DRAE gives the following as examples of "complemento predicativo" (under the definition of "complemento"):

Llegó cansado.
Lo nombraron alcalde.
Considero inapropiado que obres así.

None of these resembles the sentence about Antonio seeing/painting the girl since none of these three sentences contains a gerund and the only adverb is _así_.

What is a gerund as "complemento predicativo"?


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> The problem with the example in the paragraph is that there is a strong implication that the mole belongs to the girl, although I believe that the intention of the author was to say that the mole belongs to Antonio—indeed a very confusing example: Antonio was having a mole while painting the girl! Perhaps, the point that the author was trying to make is the absurdity of such a statement--after all he marks the sentence as incorrect. Who knows.


Using "having a mole" as a complement of "girl" is not an grammatically acceptable option, because it is a verb of no action, but it doesn't make sense for either of them anyway. The sentence should have been:

Antonio pintó a la muchacha(,) que tenía un lunar en la mejilla.

The absence or presence of the comma changes the meaning of the sentence, but that's not the point we're discussing here anyway (I'd use the comma).


----------



## lazarus1907

Forero said:


> What is a gerund as "complemento predicativo"?


"Predicativo" is a structure that modifies both the verb and the subject or the D.O., and agrees in number with both of them, and in gender with the subject (or D.O.):

Modifying the subject:

Me gusta la carne poco hecha
Me gusta el pescado poco hecho
Me gustan los filetes poco hechos

Modifying the D.O.:

Vi una hoja cayendo del árbol

Gerunds are invariables (do not have plural or gender), but the agreement rule still applies.


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> Vi una hoja cayendo del árbol



Juan vio una muchacha cantando una canción.

¿Qué quiere decir esta oración?

¿Que Juan la vio mientras Juan cantaba o que vio una muchacha que cantaba?


----------



## lazarus1907

Juan vio una muchacha que cantaba una canción; tú no pintas nada aquí. 
La diferencia entre las dos frases es que, en la que lleva el predicativo ("candando una canción"), este también complementa a "vio":

La vio cantando una canción.

El predicativo es como una mezcla de complemento circunstancial (vio cómo cantaba) y de complemento del nombre (una muchacha cantaba).

Sin embargo, en la que lleva la oración adjetiva de relativo, este sintagma solo complementaría a "una muchacha" y no al verbo, y además no puede separarse como hice con el predicativo:

La vio que cantaba una canción


----------



## virgilio

Bilbo,
       I'm not Spanish but your sentence "Salí sabiendo la verdad" seems to me perfectly OK. 
As mhp wrote "In other words, gerunds cannot function as adjectives, but they can be used as adverbs." In your sentence the _gerundio_ is indeed an adverb and so I don't see how it could be wrong.
I seem to remember seeing one use in Spanish of a _gerundo_ being used adjectively. The natives will, I'm sure, correct me, if I'm wrong.
e.g.
"agua hirviendo" where I would have expected "agua hirviente".
Perhaps in this case adjective and adverb are exactly simultaneous and co-terminous. In other words, the water can be *described* as "boiling" only as long as it *is actually* boiling.

Anyway, OK, natives?

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## lazarus1907

virgilio said:


> I seem to remember seeing one use in Spanish of a _gerundo_ being used adjectively. The natives will, I'm sure, correct me, if I'm wrong.
> e.g.
> "agua hirviendo" where I would have expected "agua hirviente".
> Perhaps in this case adjective and adverb are exactly simultaneous and co-terminous. In other words, the water can be *described* as "boiling" only as long as it *is actually* boiling.


You're right. In this case it is not only being used an adjective, but as an adverb as well. This funcion is called 'predicativo'. Read the the post No. 9 for an explanation and similar examples.


----------



## virgilio

Lazarus,
          Thanks for the confirmation. Can you tell me why it's called "predicativo"?  I mean, what does it "predicate"?


Much obliged
Virgilio


----------



## lazarus1907

virgilio said:


> Lazarus,
> Thanks for the confirmation. Can you tell me why it's called "predicativo"? I mean, what does it "predicate"?





> *predicar*
> * 5.     * tr._ Fil._ y_ Gram._ Decir algo de una persona, de un animal o de una cosa.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





> En los verbos de estado e intransitivos es frecuente que un complemento afecte a la vez al sujeto y al verbo. En la oración los justos mueren tranquilos, el adjetivo tranquilos es complemento del sujeto y concierta con él, pero modifica también adverbialmente al verbo; como si dijera que mueren con tranquilidad o tranquilamente. Esta doble función ha motivado que algunos gramáticos apliquen a tales complementos el nombre de complementos predicativos.
> 
> _Curso superior de sintaxis española_





> En la estructura de los esquemas básicos se señala como predicación el contenido del verbo ordenador incrementado por los integrables, aunque puedan existir casos de una segunda predicación paralela, de valor secundario, que se consigue gracias a adjetivos, participios o gerundios; estos elementos son los que la gramática tradicional denominaba predicativos (v. 7.3.1.), a los que hay que añadir los elementos concordados (v. 7.3.2.), autónomos (v. 7.3.3.), regidos(V. 7.3.4.) y periféricos (v. 7.3.6.).
> 
> ...la presencia de una segunda predicación paralela a ella, de valor secundario, conseguida mediante formas morfológicas muy características -adjetivos, participios o gerundios- que no expresan tiempo. La Gramática tradicional utilizó sin demasiadas precisiones el término predicativo para designar a estos elementos, [...] Estas predicaciones secundarias adyacentes a la central y ordenadora del enunciado pueden presentarse como concordadas -adjetivos y participios- con valor perfectivo, o como no concordadas -gerundios- de valor durativo. Tanto en un caso como en el otro, el predicativo tiene como sujeto al sujeto del verbo nuclear o a su complemento directo, pero nunca a otro elemento de la oración. Estas construcciones de gerundio o participio tienen en común unos determinados rasgos: (a) carácter de predicación secundaria, (b) necesidad de un sujeto al que referirse y (c) necesidad de que tal sujeto esté ligado al verbo nuclear como su sujeto o como su complemento directo. Se apartan u oponen por el valor perfectivo o durativo del contenido expresado y, secundariamente, por la concordancia o no concordancia con su sujeto.
> 
> Gramática española (Alcina y Blecua)


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> Juan vio una muchacha que cantaba una canción; tú no pintas nada aquí.
> La diferencia entre las dos frases es que, en la que lleva el predicativo ("candando una canción"), este también complementa a "vio":
> 
> La vio cantando una canción.
> 
> El predicativo es como una mezcla de complemento circunstancial (vio cómo cantaba) y de complemento del nombre (una muchacha cantaba).
> 
> Sin embargo, en la que lleva la oración adjetiva de relativo, este sintagma solo complementaría a "una muchacha" y no al verbo, y además no puede separarse como hice con el predicativo:
> 
> La vio que cantaba una canción


 Me temo que no estoy de acuerdo. 

  El ejemplo de gerundio en la contracción absoluta que aparece en DRAE es: «Consultando el diccionario, descubrí esa palabra», o sea «yo descubrí esa palabra consultando el diccionario». «Consultando el diccionario» es lo que _yo_ estaba haciendo; «esa palabra» no estaba haciendo nada.

  Asimismo, en la oración «Juan vio una hoja cayendo del árbol», o sea «cayendo del árbol, Juan vio una hoja», lo que está cayendo es Juan y no la hoja.


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> Me temo que no estoy de acuerdo.


Pues vas a tener que pelearte entonces con los señores que escribieron todos los libros de los que yo he aprendido todo esto. Lee con detenimiento mi último mensaje (el de las citas).





mhp said:


> El ejemplo de gerundio en la contracción absoluta que aparece en DRAE es: «Consultando el diccionario, descubrí esa palabra», o sea «yo descubrí esa palabra consultando el diccionario». «Consultando el diccionario» es lo que _yo_ estaba haciendo; «esa palabra» no estaba haciendo nada.


Sí, aquí sí se refiere a la persona. Pero los predicativos no están relacionados con las construcciones absolutas de ninguna manera en particular.


mhp said:


> Asimismo, en la oración «Juan vio una hoja cayendo del árbol», o sea «cayendo del árbol, Juan vio una hoja», lo que está cayendo es Juan y no la hoja.


¿Qué?  ¡Ah, ya veo! En este caso lo que está cayendo es la hoja, y no Juan. Los predicativos pueden complementar a los complementos directos, además de a los sujetos; eso es lo que ocurre aquí.


----------



## lazarus1907

> Gerundio referido al complemento directo
> 
> El sujeto del gerundio puede ser el complemento directo del verbo principal; v. gr. La primera persona que abandonaba el lecho lo hallaba ya vagando por los pasillos o contemplando la casa de enfrente por la ventana de la cocina [...] Solo llevan gerundio los complementos directos de verbos que significan percepción sensible o intelectual (ver, mirar, oír, sentir, notar, observar, contemplar, distinguir, recordar, hallar, etc.) o representación (dibujar, pintar, grabar, describir, representar, remedar, etc.); p. ej. Encontré a tu madre escribiendo; reconocimos a lo lejos la bandera española ondeando en la popa del buque.
> 
> Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española (RAE).


----------



## mhp

«reconocimos a lo lejos la bandera española ondeando en la popa del buque»

 Gracias Lazarus. Yo habría jurado que esta oración se había traducido del inglés porque «ondeando en la popa del buque» me parece una cláusula adjetival. ¡Vuelta a empezar!


----------



## virgilio

Thanks for the quotes, Lazarus.
Much obliged
Virgilio


----------



## mhp

Forero said:


> I would have said the same thing before I read the source you provided a link to (end of section V):
> 
> "Algo parecido ocurre con los gerundios cuando funcionan como *complementos predicativos*. Los verbos de percepción o representación, por ejemplo, admiten gerundios derivados tanto de verbos procesivos como eventivos (*Antonio vio/pintó a la muchacha cantando una canción*), pero no los que provienen de verbos estativos (*_Antonio vio/pintó a la muchacha teniendo un lunar en la mejilla_)."
> 
> The DRAE gives the following as examples of "complemento predicativo" (under the definition of "complemento"):
> 
> Llegó cansado.
> Lo nombraron alcalde.
> Considero inapropiado que obres así.
> 
> None of these resembles the sentence about Antonio seeing/painting the girl since none of these three sentences contains a gerund and the only adverb is _así_.
> 
> What is a gerund as "complemento predicativo"?



Well, it seems that I'd misunderstood the source that I'd referenced.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:


> La vio que cantaba una canción



¿Seguro? A mí me parece correcto. Ahora mismo me acuerdo de una canción que dice "yo la vi que cogía una rosa" (= "yo la vi coger una rosa", "yo la vi cogiendo una rosa").


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:


> La vio que cantaba una canción
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Seguro? A mí me parece correcto. Ahora mismo me acuerdo de una canción que dice "yo la vi que cogía una rosa" (= "yo la vi coger una rosa", "yo la vi cogiendo una rosa").
Click to expand...

Como construcción es posible con alguna elipsis:

La vio (en el momento en el) que cantaba una canción

pero como complemento del nombre, y parte del complemento directo, no es posible la pronominalización de la mitad del complemento directo, mientras la otra mitad se queda fuera. La frase tiene sentido, pero no el mismo de la frase original; es una frase distinta. Quizá no debería haberla tachado sin más explicación.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

I think I understand what you have been talking about in the thread I started on gerunds. That these predicate complements complement both verb and subject/D.O. How do you remove ambiguity? "Vi la señorita cantando." Did I see the woman who was singing or did I see the woman while _I_ was singing? How about just saying something like "Vi la señorita que cantaba." Replies in English, please. Thanks.


----------



## lazarus1907

Bilbo Baggins said:


> I think I understand what you have been talking about in the thread I started on gerunds. That these predicate complements complement both verb and subject/D.O. How do you remove ambiguity? "Vi *a* la señorita cantando." Did I see the woman who was singing or did I see the woman while _I_ was singing? How about just saying something like "Vi la señorita que cantaba." Replies in English, please. Thanks.



Ok, if you say in English:

_I saw her singing_

How do you understand that sentence?
*
a)* She was singing, and you saw her doing it
*b)* You saw her while you were singing

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Fellow

...le falta puntuación. Antonio vio/pintó a la muchacha, cantando una canción. Gracias a Lazarus por "elipsis", no sabía esa palabra...¡que vergüenza!
Gerundio , por lo general, tiene carácter adverbial. Si mal no recuerdo , adverbio es un mero complemento del verbo,incluso los de lugar,tiempo,modo etc.-no me imagino una oración que contenga "aquí" y no tenga un verbo.


----------



## Fellow

Antonio la miró a la muchacha , cantando una canción. 
Antonio vio cantando ..? Creo que no suena bien. Pero : Antonio la miró a la muchacha tarareando/entonando una canción ..


----------



## Forero

Thank you, Lazarus.  I am intrigued at the similarities and differences between Spanish gerunds and infinitives and English infinitives and gerunds.



Fellow said:


> Antonio la miró a la muchacha , cantando una canción.
> Antonio vio cantando ..? Creo que no suena bien. Pero : Antonio la miró a la muchacha tarareando/entonando una canción ..



Does a comma do the same thing to this as it would to its English equivalent?

"Antonio la miró a la muchacha, entonando una canción."

With the comma, can it possibly be Antonio who's singing?  (To me, "Antonio looked at the girl, singing a song" clearly says Antonio was singing - because of the comma.)

I have heard that the gerund is synonymous with "al" + _infinitive_:

"Antonio la miró al entonar una canción."

Who's singing?  Would a comma after _miró_ make any difference?

Is the following sentence possible?  Who's singing?  Could a comma be used here to change the meaning?

"Antonio la miró en tarareando una canción."


----------

